# Coil Packs in CA18DE



## Needn'snailpower (Jan 25, 2005)

G'day guys. 
I have a qustion about re-positioning the coil packs on my exa (CA18DE) from over the plugs, (under the centre plate) to somewhere they wont get cooked! 
I have seen pics. of people moving them to the rear of the engine and mounting them on some sort of bracket and using conventional ignition leads. But i cant really see in the pictures how they have done it or how they mounted them. 
Does the CA18DET have the coil packs over the plug? If they dont, can i get a bracket or mount from a DET for my DE?
I have seen GTRs with there coil packs on the fire wall, i dont know if they all have this set up but i know it must be an option for my car. (Pleny of space.)
Any advice, pics. help would be gratefully appreciated. I have been trying to get some sort of guide to do this for a while but with no luck. Ive even asked people with this done to there cars and they couldnt help????? 
Anyway, thanks again.


----------

